# I lost my boy, Gunner two weeks ago on July 12th.



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of Gunner, he was a very special boy. 
I know he is missed by so many people.

Thinking of you during this time.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was so stunning and looks like the sweetest boy. I'm sure he enriched so many lives as a therapy dog.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your dear Gunner, I remember him well over the years. Sending you a big hug across x


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I was very proud of him.


As you should be, what a great job for a dog. He will be remembered by many for sure.

I have friends that run field trials and also have a yellow lab therapy dog. Know lots of fun tricks and very friendly. They have great stories about the children he has inspired and brought hope to during tough times.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your special boy. Gunner was an amazing dog and my heart breaks for you.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am so sorry about Gunner and for your heartbreak. It sounds like he brought happiness and comfort to a lot of people.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Gunner. He looked like an absolute sweetheart. Sending peace for your heart 💗


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Violetmary (Jul 31, 2021)

I loved Gunner through the years. I am so very sorry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Fly free Gunner, your wings were waiting.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you for all your kinds words.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. I loved seeing updates about your sweet Gunner. You were a great dog mom to one extra special boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. He was such a special dog - to you but also clearly to the people he helped as a therapy dog. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I remember you and Gunner from long ago. He was a special boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

What a fine boy he was. He lives on in the hearts and minds of many. You probably will never know all the ways he impacted people he serviced. The pups give so much asking little in return.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I remember you and Gunner and then the post when Honey came home... I can't believe he's gone. I'm so sorry for your heartache. He leaves behind a giant empty space. Thank you for letting us know, he was a very special dog.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I’m so sorry to hear this!
I remember when you got Honey and introduced them.
Thinking of you.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry to read this.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I’m so sorry to hear of your loss of Gunner. Sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I remember Gunner from before. He was such a great boy who had an impact on so many people. Shine bright in the stars, Gunner.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It made me sad to read this. Gunner was such a wonderful boy and touched the lives and hearts of so many. He will be missed. Keeping you in my thoughts during this difficult time.


----------



## cats32669 (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! I lost my sweet boy, Nanuk, to hemangiosarcoma in April of this year. He was the best dog ever and I miss him so much every day. I'm thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## riggs5 (Jun 17, 2021)

It's very difficult to loose a great companion as you have but I'm sure he will always be in your heart and your memories. We lost our 7yr old Toby this year to hemangiosarcoma. We are loosing too many wonderful Goldens to this cancer.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I haven't been on here in a long time. I've been wanting to let those of you that remember us that I lost Gunner to Hemangiosarcoma. He had anal gland cancer but beat it and was cancer free for three years till this cancer came up. He fought it for seven months. Gunner was a special boy. He was my best friend and I will miss him forever. He was a therapy dog for ten years and did his job well. He had 100's of friends from visiting nursing homes, senior living homes, Children's Hospital and an elementary school. I was very proud of him. I joined this forum because of him in December of 2008. Honey will continue her therapy work starting back up next week.
> 
> View attachment 884600


I’m so very sorry for your loss. Having lost so many Golden’s to That horrible cancer I know how devastating it is. Gunner sounds like he was a golden Angel here on earth and made a lot of people happy. 🙏🏻


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm just now seeing this. I remember Gunner. I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a very handsome therapy dog and an incredibly strong warrior.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of Gunner. What a wonderful dog who clearly brought so much joy to everyone with his therapy work. What a wonderful gift it must have been to share his love with others.


----------

